# SuperSix stem angle



## no-mates-bfs (Aug 11, 2008)

Can anyone confirm what angle stem I would need to have stem parallel with toptube? I have calculated -20 degrees??
Cheers
Norm


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Depends on the frame size. It's just 90-HTA if it's a horizontal top tube.

So from 18.5deg on the smallest to 16.5deg on the largest frames.

Since the TT looks to be about 2deg slope this would imply about 17.5 minus 2 or 15.5deg as the precise answer to your question.

A minus 17deg stem is the usual answer for what you want.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

no-mates-bfs said:


> Can anyone confirm what angle stem I would need to have stem parallel with toptube? I have calculated -20 degrees??
> Cheers
> Norm


I don't know the answer but my intuition tells me you're calculation is about double what it would take.


----------



## no-mates-bfs (Aug 11, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> Depends on the frame size. It's just 90-HTA if it's a horizontal top tube.
> 
> So from 18.5deg on the smallest to 16.5deg on the largest frames.
> 
> ...


I don't think the TT is horizontal on SS. I worked it out as about 3 degrees, the frame is 54 so about 17 degree HTA thus the 20 degrees??


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If I do the math you guys suggest it lands on a -13.

90-74=16. 16-3=13. So -13 based on the suggested math above.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

size 54 has a 73deg HTA.

therefore minus 17 is horizontal, and if the TT slopes at 3deg then it's 3deg LESS drop you want or 14deg.


----------



## no-mates-bfs (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys seems 13-14 is the consensus. I thought that 20 sounded out. Cheers


----------



## no-mates-bfs (Aug 11, 2008)

Now to find a 14 degree stem - sounds like might be tricky.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, 14, I fail at reading charts I guess.
That's not an easy task, most are 6 or 10 or 17. 
I'll look around with you a bit and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## no-mates-bfs (Aug 11, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yeah, 14, I fail at reading charts I guess.
> That's not an easy task, most are 6 or 10 or 17.
> I'll look around with you a bit and let you know if I find anything.


Cheers - I had quick google closest I found was Zipp SL Sprint at -12 - Ouch ££££


----------

